
Apple plans to scale up presence in India, to triple exclusive stores to 200 - treskot
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/hardware/apple-plans-to-scale-up-presence-in-india-to-triple-exclusive-stores-to-200-by-2015/articleshow/19204356.cms
======
biswajitsharma
Bit of Troll Sorry - Technically it's not possible, no whole number's triple
is 200 :)

Now on the topic, I hope apple and other companies realize the potential of A
location like India. India has various classes of people, and small subset of
it which can afford apple products makes a huge market.

